
I wrote AntiRSI 12.5 years ago, how do you stay healthy behind the computer? - onn
http://leverlabs.io/blog20151012.html
======
onn
op here; obviously I use AntiRSI. But I also go to the gym, and run. Not doing
some of those, I pay for it later with back pains, or pain in my hands.
Nothing too serious, but if I want to do this for the rest of my life, have to
stay healthy.

